# Remote Code for HiSense 32D12



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

I have a HiSense 32D12 LED TV. I need a code for the RC-65R remote. I have gone here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes however none of these codes work. Does anyone have this TV and gotten any codes to work?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

try codes 10019 or 11758


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Any other suggestions? I have tried those and several others. Isn't there some way to step through codes? Or would this not work with this TV? May have to return it if I can't control it via the one remote. Btw, I have tried the RC65R and RC64R remotes.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, you can codesearch, with tv on, volume up but muted, do the following:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 1, wait two blinks
4. enter 1
5. press and release VOL UP
6. point the remote at the tv and keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key, if and when the volume changes
7. press select to lock in code

remember there over 300 brands of tv, many having more then one code, so give it time.


----------

